# Training a cockatiel.



## Frankie (Jan 14, 2012)

I have had my cockatiel for about 6 months now, and I think she's older than they told me. She's so good at flying and it's impossible to catch her when I let her out, and when we do she shouts and seems anxious. I rang a vet recently about getting her wings clipped cause that's what everyone seems to do, but the vet said it's not always the best idea. I have managed to recently get her to eat seeds from the palm of my hand inside her cage, but outside she is not interested at all and when I go near her she flies away.

Can some birds just not be tamed?


----------



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

Getting your birds wings clipped will make the taming process MUCH easier. If you approach you cockatiel to train/tame them and their wings aren't clipped they may just fly away from you, which is annoying :wacko: The bird is much more reliant on you if their wings are clipped in moving around and there isn't the freaking out trying to get her back in the cage/catch her scenario which could make building bond more difficult.... If the wings are clipped correctly your bird should still be able to make a safe decent to the ground. Wing clipping also prevents the horrible possibility of your bird flying into a window, ceiling fan or flying away. My tiel's wings are clipped and she is very happy  It all comes down to personal preference on wing clipping, some people say its unnatural and some say its necessary, but when it comes to taming, clipped wings makes the whole process SO much easier


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

There is a taming sticky under the training and bonding section that has some good advice. I think it just takes some tiels longer than others but she should come around.


----------

